# Spaziale S5 electronics problem



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

Currently I have a spaziale S5 I am having a bizarre issue with. Managed to pick the machine up off eBay for £50 so was happy to buy it as seen and bought it as not working.

So I got it picked up and was really happy with the overal condtion of it, inside and out. Connected it up and was greeted with nothing initially.

After aboit 30 seconds the machine started frantically clicking (group solenoid valves) and touchpads would light up and then go out, and then light up and go out again.

I removed the side panel to locate the control box, it is a giemme 01.12.0068 and started inspecting it for obvious faults or signs of damage. All looks fine and all the wires are connected to the correct terminals.

I then fill the machine manually to make sure there is plenty water in there to make sure I don't damage the element and this is when things start to get interesting. Once the boiler is full (or at least at the level set by the probe) the machine no longer starts being erratic. Touch pads light up and solenoid dare no longer clicking however when I press any of the buttons the machine would kind of 'trip out', not trip out as if in the electric trips but more the group solenoid clicks and then all the lights on the touchpad go out and then after about 5 seconds they all come back on. So I keep trying the buttons and remove them to inspect for damage (all fine) and eventually the touchpads start to work. It's almost as if they needed 'warming up' to get them going (I know sounds crazy)

so now I have both touchpads working and boiler full and decide to go for ultimate test...

i switch machine off and open hot water valve to allow boiler to drain. I then turn it back on and it starts to fill, as soon as I press any button on either touchpad it does the weird trippy outy thingy.

So i let machine fill and then switch on both touchpad and let them run for a minute, all

fine. Soon as I drain water to bring in auto fill it resets itself.

So I then disconnect one of the touchpads and do the same procedure i.e. Running a grouphead and the auto fill simultaneously and all works fine. I connect the touchpad back up and disconnect the other one and again all works fine. Again it all works fine, group and auto fill together, connect touchpad back up and it resets!!

it is as if the machine will not/can not run both group heads and the auto fill at the same time (basically everything the contro box is supposed to control)

im fairly sure it's a problem with the giemme box but which part? It's almost as if the relay isn't able

to latch on properly when running all three components (both group solenoids and auto fill solenoid)

or could there be a problem elsewhere? Fairly sure the touchpad are ok as they work ok either way round as long as both are not connected together. Also all wires look supple and undamaged.

I am willing to get the soldering iron out but just wanted other people's views on possible problems before I do so.

Any help gratefully appreciated


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

This is a picture of the control unit


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

* Try cleaning all the connections to/from the ECU and the touchpads with methylated spirit (or similar).

* Clean any other electrical connections you can find & check all the earthing cables.

* One of the relays on the ECU may be sticky - you might be able to see the dodgy one(s) with a magnifying glass

The ECU may need to go onto a PCB test rig to find the fault.... I have successfully used Vendparts of Skipton.

PS a new Giemme ECU is very expensive - appprox. £300 (!)


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll give it a bash tomorow and report back.

Ill also check out vendparts as I'm not too far from skipton!

Thank you


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

UPDATE

cleaned all connections this morning and also reterminated a couple of earths. Have a good earth all way round. Unfortunately the problem still persists, it is definately worst when machine is first switched on and as time goes on it seems to get slowly better. Almost as if the heat from the boiler is filtering into the components within the PCB and correcting any faults?

i switched the machine off for a few hours and let it cool. I turned it back on and was all playing hell again. I switched it off and then ran a hair dryer over the exposed PCB for a few minutes, switched her back on and all was working great!

so I am 99% sure it is a PCB fault, only thing I can't figure out is which component/components are the culprit?? Something that reacts to heat?


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Dry solder joint on the pcb could potentially cause this - as things expand under heat, the connection is made good again, as it shrinks, not so much.

Difficult to say though, and probably impossible to spot easily.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Give the actaul board a good scrub with switch cleaner. You may then be able to spot the break, etc


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/blap24-blaps-ebay-bargain-humour


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

Sure I'll manage to pull a grand out of it by next week don't worry Dave


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

UPDATE

just incase anyone stumbles across this post in the future who is experiencing similar symptoms;

the machines PCB had a faulty capacitor and also a faulty voltage regulator.

Cost me £40 for it fixing, the parts probably a couple of pound but your paying for the guys knowledge right?

machine running perfectly


----------

